# The Pain Begins....



## DOS Forever (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright, my friends from high school had this running "bet" throughout high school to see who was the "best fighter". At the end of every trimester, we had an impromtu boxing match between all of us-each chipping in $20 to places 1-3 (but really, it was for bragging rights). Just got a call and I guess we're all doing it again at winter break. That means I have an excellent excuse to get my ass in gear and get back into shape. 

Min Weight: 150lbs
Max Weight: to be determined

Contestents so far:

Me: UW-Madtown
Karl Ganey: UWM
Petty Officer 3rd Class Dave O'Connor: US Navy
Airman 1rst Class Jordan Zwickel: US Air Force
Kenneth Schroeder: Purdue University
Private 1rst Class John Lockowitz: US Marine Corp
Mark Majewski: Northwestern

Time to find the old sandbag, gloves and tape......


----------



## DOS Forever (Sep 25, 2004)

8/24/04

Burpee Conditioning:
10 burpees
30s shadowboxing w/handweights
repeat 3x

Roadwork:
2 miles (16m42s)


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 25, 2004)

ok,  Whats a Burpee's ?


----------



## DOS Forever (Sep 25, 2004)

What's a Burpee? 

1)start in standing position
2)go down and do 1 pushup (more if you want more pain)
3)retract legs and come to a "squat position"
4)Jump from "squat" position
5)repeat

go to RossBoxing.com, the "Gym" link and become enlightened. 

9/25/04

1-mile warmup jog (8m33s)

1)10 burpees
2)heavy bag work (combinations)
3)25 crunches
4)Jog 1/9th mile (1 lap around campus track)
Repeated 5 times w/intensity

-REST-(walk 2/9 mile)

1)Heavy bag work (combinations)
2)5 pull-ups
3)10 "gutbusters" (lay down on back, bring legs straight up to perpendicular to floor)
Repeated 5 times, but with less intensity


----------



## DOS Forever (Sep 26, 2004)

9/26/04 
Chest,Bicepts,Tricepts: I'm much more mortal than most so don't any1 laugh...

BB Bench: 185x3(6,6,4)
Inc. BB Bench: 115x3(10,10,10)
BB Curl: 65x3(10,10,8)
Hammer Curl: 25x3(10,10,10)
CG Bench: 95x3(10,10,10)
Skullcrusher: 40x3(10,10,10)

Could've done much better on tricepts in hindsight.


----------



## DOS Forever (Sep 27, 2004)

9/27/04

Running:
3 miles on track (23m46s)

-Wow, I used to be able to run 3 miles in my sleep before college.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 27, 2004)

wow, this is funny, i look forward to reading your journal more, in the future...

and what you call a burpee

I call a squat thrust 

ps. thats a lot of cardio, how's your eating, your pretty light
how tall are you?


----------



## DOS Forever (Sep 28, 2004)

Burpees are not squat thrusts!!!   Squat thrust doesn't have that jump at end....go to RossBoxing.com, click the "Gym" link and become enlightened.

Lots of aerobic/anaerobic conditioning is required and I realize there is about a nil chance I'll gain some "good" weight.  The college diet makes it all but impossible in the first place.  But there is, of course, a vast differnece between athletics and bodybuilding.  Yesterday when I was running I noticed this one big guy i always see in the weight room jogging.  While this guy isn't huge, relatively, he's pretty much exactly the way I wanna look.  However, I was counting his laps and by the time he was done JOGGING a MILE, he was wiped out . 

5'10'', about 173lbs 

this is my rough plan for the month:

Sunday-Chest,Tris,Bis
Monday-Running
Tues-Back,Shulders,Traps
Weds-Heavybagwork
THurs-Legs,foreaerms
Fri-Cardio(maybe rowing machine,swimming or more running)


----------



## DOS Forever (Sep 28, 2004)

9/28/04

Back,SHoulders,Traps:

Seated Military: 85x3(10,10,9)
Arnold Press: 35x3(10,10,9)
DB Shrug: 55x3(10,10,10)

Cable Row: 132x3(10,10,9)
Lat Pulldown (pull-up grip): 108(?)x3(10,10,10)
Deadlift: 145x3(10,10,10)

-Probly the best back workout I've ever had.  With the lower weight I really focused on form and it felt soo much better.  It's a fun feeling when you can just feel your individual back muscles (esp. on cable row) working together.  I like the palm-facing grip on the pulldowns much better, feels better and doesn't hurt my left shoulder.  I've got a long way to go w/my shoulders, though....


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 1, 2004)

School is kicking my ass.

I'm tired, I'm dehydrated and I still have 4 more exams to go next week.  Hopefully I'll get back on the wagon so to speak tonight and do *something.  *Oh, yeah, I've now found out I have seasonal allergies.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 1, 2004)

no offense but i'd put my $ on the marine.


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 2, 2004)

*The End(?)*

Yeah, I dont have seasonal allergies, it's anxiety(I hope). I've been hacking and coughing for a couple weeks, but I had my first real attack today...got back from the gym and I just couldnt stop coughing,could hardly breath. Heading advice, I went to see a doctor. He tells me to not to have caffeine, not to lift or excercise strenously and not to take any supplements as he's running bloodwork/tests/something to see if there's anything else more seriously wrong with me, something about how the stress damaging organs or something because this and that and cause I'm only 19 and more stuff I really couldnt understand...... 

I don't know, seemed too young to be a full doctor. I have the deepest respect for nurses and surgeons and the like, but I've had some not so good doctors already....

Gonna talk to my physician back home and my Tai Chi instructer (laugh, but the doctor I had when I had my motorcycle accident said I wouldnt be able to lift for 6months to a year,ha).


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2004)

Here this might help you...

CLICK HERE


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 4, 2004)

To make a long story short, I'm just fine, just a little stress that got to me and a resident (ha, I knew it) that cant take a patient's blood pressure for sht.  Still sick though, exams are kicking my ass so I've been eating almost nothing but junk w/little sleep and no time for the gym.  In short, I've been doing the exact opposite of what I should be.  Great, just great, Brian (not listed above) is gonna f me up.


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 7, 2004)

*Start the Montage*

Alright, I got the theme song, the girl and a short,loud,old guy. Time to start this up again. I cant stand to look at myself in the mirror anymore. 

Morning Roadwork:
3miles (22m46s)


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 7, 2004)

-Stationary Bike (30mins)

-20 pushups,6 pullups, 20 crunches/leglifts,repeat 5x

Argh, I'm the weakest guy on this forum...


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 10, 2004)

10/8/04

Running:
3miles (21m38s)

10/9/04

Jogging (30mins, didnt keep track of distance)
2 hours of mindless heavybagwork

-I finally realized just how unfocuesed I am, so I actually bought "Boxer's Guide to Performance Enhancement" by Ross Enamait. Some of it is helpful to me, some of it isn't. But this is what I think he would suggest to a n00b like me:

First 3-6 weeks:
1) Lots of cardio, running 2-4 miles every other day.
2) Lifting 2 days a week, seperated into upper body and lower body(more on this later).
3) Bagwork to be done, it seems, as much as possible. 
4) Core conditioning 3-4 days a week. 
5) Neck and hand conditioning every other day.

After getting in decent shape, then move onto plyometrics, interval running, heavy anaerobic conditioning and the like, he says.

Lifting is where it gets wierd. I was under the impression that boxers hardly lift at all. For the 2 day a week program, he advocates excercises like DB power cleans, DB snatches, squats, DB lunges, CG bench press, Good Mornings, flat and inc. bench, chinups, pullups and endless pushup varients. Pretty much no isolation lifts/excercises with higher reps to begin with to build up muscle endurance. After that, higher weight and lower reps.

So basically, there will be no attept to gain mass. Hopefully, I'll be ready for a figure competition in 2 months cause I will absolutely be the smallest guy to dare post on this forum. Then I'm going to seriously try to bulk up.

My 4-week plan:
M: Running 2 miles, abs, bagwork.
T: Upper body lifting, bagwork
W: Running 2 miles, abs, bagwork
Th: Lower body lifting, bagwork
F: Running 2 miles, bagwork.


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2004)

All I can say to that is, "Adddddriannnnnnnnnnnn" 





			
				DOS Forever said:
			
		

> Alright, I got the theme song, the girl and a short,loud,old guy. Time to start this up again. I cant stand to look at myself in the mirror anymore.
> 
> Morning Roadwork:
> 3miles (22m46s)


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 11, 2004)

Running:
2miles (15m27s)

Misc:
[double crunches (hold for 3 counts),7 pullups,stretching]x3

Now if I can only get that time below 13mins...........


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 12, 2004)

*Revelations of Mediocrity*

Today I have been forced to admit that I, DOS Forever, am merely "average". I look back and think what happened that I can't bench 215lb 10x anymore?

1) Motorcycle accident
2) Trip to France (eat everything in sight)
3) Freshman year

I'm almost too embarrased to post my lift today, but maybe all of you could use a good laugh.

Bench: 155x3(10,8,8)      
Inc Bench: 115x3(9,9,8)    
BB bi curl: 65x3(10,10,8)    
Hammer curls: 25x3(10,10,10)    
CG Bench: 95x3(10,10,8)    
French Curl: 50x3(10,10,9)    

The good news is that my gf doesn't care at all .
"SPOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNN"
-gf of 1year, 8months.....still cant get no satisfaction, and wont for a long time


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2004)

DOS,

It sounds like you are lacking some serious confidence in yourself.
Who the heck cares how much you can lift.  Everyone is different.
Because this is a body building forum doesn't mean you have to be 
built like a brick shit house.   There are people of all kinds here, beginners, intermediate, advanced and those with disabilities who are here to try to improve themselves. That is what one should be proud of.  The fact that they are trying to improve themselves in one way shape or form, not how much one can lift.


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 13, 2004)

Ya, I'm just having a really, really crappy couple of weeks. 5 courses = 5 exams, and I know I already failed one miserably. So thts really why I'm so hard on myself, just so stressed out .


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2004)

what courses?  which did you fail?  what are you studying?


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 13, 2004)

Major: Nuclear Engineering

    Courses:
EMA 201-3cr- (Engineering Mechanics and Astronautics 201-Statics) failed
Math 234-3cr- (Mathematics 234-3rd semster calculus-multivariable calculus)-B(?)
Stat 224 -3cr-(Statistics 224-Probability and Statistics for Engineers)EXAM TONIGHT!!!!!!
ME 231 -2cr-(Mechanical Engineering 231-Intro. Drafting for Engineers)-A
FOLK 210 -3cr-(Folklore 210-The African Storyteller)-B/C

    If you dont know what Statics is, I envy you greatly.
   The African Storyteller takes care of my 3cr "Ethnic Studies" requirement.

  Cum. GPA 2.98 
  Must get at least 3.0 for majority of interships/co-ops/scholoships


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

My nephew earned his degree in Nuclear Engineering while in the Navy.

After all his efforts, he ended up getting his contractors license and now runs a roofing company.   I guess he just didn't want to risk dying young from radiation contamination.  But I suppose he could just as easily fall off a roof as well 



My suggestion for you is that if your courses are overwhelming you, just cut them in half.   You need to provide yourself with an equal balance.  You shouldn't have an entire load of engineering/mathematical courses tossed on your shoulders at once..  It's like bodybuilding.  If you lift to long and to hard, usually it ends up being counter productive (hence the term "over training.") Then you defeat the whole purpose of a positive experience.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2004)

Interesting major!  Yes, I know what statistics is.....IT SUCKS!!!  Good luck on the test.


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 13, 2004)

not statistics, STATICS!


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

Statics is the equilibrium mechanics of stationary bodies.
And don't ask if I memorized that....of course I did


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 14, 2004)

*Argh*

I'm having a lot of trouble trying to stick to my workout schedule. Of course, working out is one of the last things I wanna do at the end of a hard day absorbing all I can about moments of force about an axis, Baye's Theorem, the story of Umxakaza-Gogingwayao (im not shiting you) and the equation of a plane tangent to such and such. 

Still, I drag my ass to the gym as often as I can. But tonight just sucked. I was just too sore to bring myself to lift, so I tried to run a few miles. About a half mile in, I got a tremendous sideache that I couldn't recover from. So I ended up taking out my frustration on a heavy bag for a few minutes.   

Something's gotta change. I cant keep up a 6-day a week workout schedule, I feel just burned out already. It's gotta be stress and lack of sleep I think. I'm eating much better, at regular times even, drinking my Whey, and (mostly) staying clear of soda. 

Just gotta start over and rethink what I'm doin...hmmmm


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 14, 2004)

*New Plan*

Endless Cardio as often as possible
Endless Push-ups as often as possible
Endless Pull-ups as often as possible
Endless Abs as often as possible

Heavybag for therapy


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 17, 2004)

10/15/004

"regular" pushups (20)x5
running 2 miles (15m25) progress is progress...

10/16/04

-morning-
"regular" pushups (20)x5
stationary bike (30mins)

-night-
knuckle pushups (25)x4
burpees, lots of burpees

-more food = less burnout 
-lots of pushups = stronger chest,shoulders,tricepts,(abs,back)


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 17, 2004)

10/17/04

"regular" pushups (40-30-20-10)

-huh, after 100 pushups, I look pretty good...


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 20, 2004)

10/19/04

"regular" pushups w/weighted backpack (1 college dictionary and 1 UW-Madison Course Catalog)x6(20,20,20,20,20,13)

Stationary bike (30mins)
Rowing (15mins)

10/20/04

Weighted pushups (dictionary and catalog)x5(25)
running 2 miles (15m12s)


----------

